# Trying macro



## bogdan.m (Mar 29, 2017)

Well, i like landscape photography better, but i saw a flower and i thought it would be nice to try out a bit of macro, now i know i don't have the gear for macro, but at what point exactly is a photo considered macro? And feel free to critique my photo, i always like to learn new stuff


----------



## bogdan.m (Mar 29, 2017)

link doesn't work, or i have no idea how to post a photo... sorry for double post but i can't find the edit button
Link


----------



## Derrel (Mar 29, 2017)

Definitions of macro used to say at life-size, or 1:1 magnification or greater, such as larger-than-life sizes, such as 1.5:1, or 2:1, or 3:1, and so on. Common-English usage of the term macro sort of has evolved (devolved?) to mean close-up shots in the 1:6 or 1:4 or 1:2 range as well. Close-up and macro are not really the same things, but common usage has sort of blurred the lines, as have lens manufacturers calling zooms with 1:4 and 1:5 and 1:6 maximum magnification "macro zoom lenses".


----------



## yaopey (Mar 29, 2017)

I don't have a macro lens, but I do play aroud with reverse lens macro sometimes (like when I spotted a ladybird on my window sill the other day ). Have you tried that?


----------



## bogdan.m (Mar 30, 2017)

yaopey said:


> I don't have a macro lens, but I do play aroud with reverse lens macro sometimes (like when I spotted a ladybird on my window sill the other day ). Have you tried that?



No i haven't, please elaborate the technique please, i've never heard it before.


----------



## yaopey (Mar 30, 2017)

Essentially you mount your lens the other way round with a ring adapter, which you can get it off eBay with a few dollars.

Read more about it here:

Reverse Lens Macro: Close Up Photography Lesson #3 -

Sent from my SM-G935F using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## bogdan.m (Mar 30, 2017)

thank you, i flipped my lens around, there is a whole new world out there, and that ring is on the way, for a few dollars i might try macro a few more times, maybe i will like it


----------



## Derrel (Mar 30, 2017)

Good for you..Just holding the lens in place can work after a fashion, but the reversing ring will be easiest.


----------



## bogdan.m (Apr 1, 2017)

As i promised, i've played with that technique a bit more, and i got this ,i still don't know how to post a photo from flickr here  and also a wasp  , i would like to see your opinions on these photos


----------



## bogdan.m (Apr 6, 2017)

Now accepting general critique  and i finally found how to post pictures from flickr




Macro flower by Bogdan M, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Apr 6, 2017)

HEY, COOL! Nice job on this, Bogdan!


----------



## yaopey (Apr 6, 2017)

Great job, absolutely love it!


----------



## WhaleDaughter (Apr 9, 2017)

bogdan.m said:


> Now accepting general critique  and i finally found how to post pictures from flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's really beautiful. I like how it really has a 3D feel because some of the stamens are out of focus and others are in.

Is there a tutorial for posting from Flickr? I still haven't figured it out.


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## bogdan.m (Apr 9, 2017)

when u press share on flickr, copy the BBcode and paste it the way it is. Thank u for appreciation


----------



## bogdan.m (Apr 12, 2017)

Hey guys, what about this macro?



Rusty nail by Bogdan M, on Flickr


----------



## Steven Dillon (May 1, 2017)

It has a very abstract feel to it.


----------



## bogdan.m (May 1, 2017)

It really does, i made it with a reverse 18-24 set at 18, if it weren't for the title, no one would know what it is


----------

